# Samsung 770 phone



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

announced in Barcelona today Very similar to iPhone but with a pull out key board as well as touch screen. AP announcement claimed a version of OSX as the OS and while Samsung and Apple have a close relationship I sincerely doubt that Apple would licence any version of OSX that would allow a competitor to their iPhone.
Samsung did not have any release date but would wait to see how the phone was accepted at the event


----------



## interlude (May 30, 2006)

It won't use OSX


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*and your reason for this definitive statement is ?*



interlude said:


> It won't use OSX


Interlude in going back over your many many posts it would seem that many are just one liners with no backup of why you have made said post .

Once again you say "it won't use OSX" without providing any proof of why this is true . 

While I agree as I said that I doubted that Apple would licence OSX to Samsung you seem to have some sort of proof . 

Please give us the benefit of your knowledge on this new phone and what OS it might use . AP said it did and you say it does not . AP is not always right but on the whole it has perhaps a better track record.

Please Please this is a FORUM and one liners do not a FORUM make .


----------



## interlude (May 30, 2006)

Brian Scully said:


> I agree as I said that I doubted that Apple would licence OSX to Samsung you seem to have some sort of proof .
> 
> Please give us the benefit of your knowledge on this new phone and what OS it might use . AP said it did and you say it does not . AP is not always right but on the whole it has perhaps a better track record.
> 
> Please Please this is a FORUM and one liners do not a FORUM make .


http://crave.cnet.com/8301-1_105-9685303-1.html?tag=bubbl_3

I can express everything I wanna say with just one line. Good day


----------

